# Finished Photos of Apogee's 1/70 Apollo-Saturn 1B (Apollo 7-1968)



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Fellow Modelers,

Attached are photos of my Apogee Components 1/70 scale Apollo Saturn 1B, built in 2011 but never posted to this website. It carries the color scheme and markings of the Apollo 7 mission (October 1968). It was a really great kit and a lot of fun to build. It is a flying model rocket although I built mine as a static display. Being a plastic model builder, this project was a break from my normal routine. The parts consisted of paper tubes, paper wraps, vac-form wraps and laminated paper disks. There were also a handful of resin and styrene plastic parts. I spent 2-1/2 months working on it, using about 160 hours. There were no written instructions, but instead I got 2 CDs containing a lot of short “how to” videos and color line drawings. The videos were very detailed and entertaining. The model is really big (over 38” tall) with a lot of impressive details. I hope you enjoy the photos.










continued...


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

more photos...










continued...


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

more photos...










continued...


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

final photos...









Thanks

Phillip1


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

Nice build, also nice detail for a flying kit. I built the Saturn V kit in the 70s and did launch it, can't remember what brand kit is was but it wasn't super detailed. It was probably 3 or 4 feet tall, used one of the big Estes D motors. I remember it going up and the parachutes opening but not working that great, so it got banged up on landing, don't think we launched it a 2nd time.

I must not have ever looked close enough at the 1B to notice those rectangles with the orange parts on them, had to go look them up and they are all antennas for transmitting telemetry from various systems.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Beautiful work. I have always loved the Saturn 1B. I had hoped that Dragon or some other model company would release a 1/72 scale kit of it some day.


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

It really looks great. Nice work!


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Trek Ace/daytime dave-Thanks for the compliments. They are appreciated.

Phillip1


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Nice work! The Saturn 1B was a massively beautiful machine.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Very nice build!! I still have my Estes Saturn 1B in 1/70 scale I built in 1968. Never did launch it. It had a 4 engine cluster to power it. Yours is much nicer looking!


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

NTRPRZ/scooke123-Thanks for the compliments. They are appreciated.

Phillip1


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

VERY NICE WORK!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I built the 1/70 scale Estes Saturn ib in the 70's and it was magnificent! I converted it to fly on one "D" engine and flew it a few times at rocket demos that Estes asked me to put on. Always a crowd pleaser for sure. Dragon has a 1/72nd styrene kit coming soon, according to Steve at CultTVMan. I have on pre-order!

Larry


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

LGFuate-Yes, I am also curious to see what the Dragon Apollo-Saturn 1B will look like. In 72 scale it will be large.

Phillip1


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

The new Estes Saturn 1B (1/100 scale) is actually the old Centuri Saturn 1B kit fro 1968. A beautiful kit, and it makes an even more beautiful model.

Larry


----------

